# Bud Vase Trio Challenge: Vote Here



## The100road (Apr 10, 2020)

Steve in VA, says,
Thanks everyone for participating in our first covid challenge. Hopefully the covid part ends soon, but the challenges keep coming.

*Deadline for voting is Wednesday 4/22 at 9pm eastern.*

*Reminder of Requirements:*

Trio of bud vases or weed pots
Must use scraps / cutoffs / FOG wood
1 taller than 6"
1 shorter than 6"
1 must include bark, void, etc.
The winner gets to set the requirements for the next challenge and, most importantly, bragging rights!

Great job everyone and thanks for participating!

***Hopefully I included everyone, but if your name is not included my apologies and please let me know as soon as possible.

**Above text edited in after by admin**


Alright, I’ll be first.

Pulled a piece of what looked like curly maple out of my parents firewood stack. I think that is considered scrap?

left is 7” (taller then 6”)
Center is 5” (defected piece)
Right is 5 3/4” (less then 6”)

finish is a friction polish.

first bud vases I’ve ever made.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## TXMoon (Apr 11, 2020)

Ok, here's my entry for the Bud Vase Trio Challenge. 
L to R - Honey Locust, Walnut, and Oak(?)...


 
The Honey Locust is from a small, odd shaped limb, from the very first wood I ever got after turning my first bowl in an introductory to wood turning class. It was a dead tree that had fallen over after a storm on my boss' property. He cut the wood up and gave me some. The Walnut is cut-off from some wood I bought at Woodcraft. It's also my >6" vase by coming in 6 3/4" tall. I started making the third piece from some White Oak that was given to me after a friend trimmed a tree at his house, but it was soooo punky it kind of fell apart on lathe. To meet the guidelines I looked around and all I could find was... the wooden pallet my Drill Press was shipped on. So I cut a piece off and it had some interesting grain pattern so I turned that to make the third vase.


----------



## T. Ben (Apr 11, 2020)

Here are mine,cedar I got from a friends wood pile,hoping the crack qualifies as an unusual feature. Black walnut,I got from another friend,when a branch went down in a storm,and last we have a little piece of nip from making my lamp shade. I still need to drill out the larger ones. Inspired by @tony,his small vase with the bark on it.I decided to try,no I didn’t try,I did turn a fourth vase.


----------



## Tony (Apr 12, 2020)

Here are mine. I did 4 of them, will probably do some more, I like turning them. The shortest is 3-3/4" tall, Pecan castoff from Berdoll sawmill. 2nd is Apple I got years ago, I went to buy some wood from CL. Didn't buy any but he gave me this limb. Third is Apple as well, a limb that @Nubsnstubs gave me when we got together a couple years ago. The tallest is 7", Silver Maple limb from @Bigdrowdy1 front yard. Let me know what y'all think! Tony


 Pecan


 Apple from CL184606[/ATTACH] View attachment 184607


----------



## Berserker (Apr 14, 2020)

I don't post very often (I'll blame my job for that) but can't use that excuse at the moment and I do need some practice on the lathe. So, I'm in.

I had done a little tree trimming a few days before reading this thread so I went through the burn pile for the necessary pieces. California live oak. Ended up slicing a few grubs in the process. A couple of coats of walnut oil for the finish.

The pair is about 5.5" with the center piece 7" tall.

Looks like we have some nice pieces in the challenge.


----------



## Courtland (Apr 15, 2020)

Ok I will bite. I did not sand any of these but I just put some minaral oil on them. One of the maple ones fell apart so I actually made 4. Just trying different things like live edge on the bottom instead of top. It was a fun quick project! I might just have to make more out of all the small blocks of cut offs I have laying around.


----------



## whitewaterjay (Apr 16, 2020)

I've been trying my hand at this woodturning thing late in the evenings, man this is dangerously addictive... first time I've touched the lathe in over a year with building the new shop, but here's what I've got so far.

Praying that all of you are healthy and safe right now!


----------



## woodman6415 (Apr 17, 2020)

Here You go:
Mesquite with purpleheart tulip




Bradford pear .... solid surface neck ... purpleheart tulip

another mesquite .... box elder tulip



 

One more mesquite...all found on ground


----------



## Spinartist (Apr 17, 2020)

Bottle Brush trio. 6 3/8" , 5 1/2", 4 9/16" tall.
Shellac finish


----------



## TimR (Apr 18, 2020)

What a great bunch of entries, very inspiring. 
These are all recently pulled from active or to be firewood piles. All are maple.
Left to right heights: 7-1/2, 4-1/2, and 6.
Finished with antique oil.


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 18, 2020)

Here are my three, left is mesquite, (a little over 6"tall) middle is desert ironwood, and right is a piece of burly citrus wood;


 
I had a couple in the works when this challenge began, so just showing them for giggles, this one is from the same burly citrus branch as above, but about the size of a 2 liter soda bottle, I sprayed some dye in the voids before final turning for some contrast,


 
and this one is made from a carob cookie, (cross section) about 10" diameter...


----------



## Crocy in Aus. (Apr 19, 2020)

It has been interesting seeing the different variations on a theme. Here are my entries.
The little fat guy, is approx 3.5" and was a piece from the firewood pile, looks like Maple Silkwood.
The middle one is 4.5" and was a windblown branch from a false Sandlewood tree out around Winton, outback Qld.
The tallie is 7.5" and was a trimming from a Beach Hibiscus that I grabbed before the chipper got it all.
Regards,
Richard.


----------



## Tom Smart (Apr 19, 2020)

Running a bit late with these. In fact, I didn’t get to the larger walnut piece on the left. I had intended to throw away the small one but had to add it into the mix. The taller one is hackberry. Walnut on the right turned off center to keep some bark.


----------



## T. Ben (Apr 19, 2020)

I figured I would post a pic of the four I made all together.


----------



## whitewaterjay (Apr 19, 2020)

It's great seeing all the different vases you guys have made, I really enjoy seeing all of them!

Here is my submission. A red cedar from a slab off cut with a big bark void measures 5 3/4" tall. A curly maple from the firewood pile, and a piece of spalted oak from pallet blocking.

Thanks again for suggesting this, it allowed me to practice on the lathe with a goal in mind.


----------



## William Tanner (Apr 19, 2020)

The painted ones are birch and came from a neighbors tree that died of birch bore. The small one is three inches and the larger one is 6 1/4. The ugliest one, that would be the one on the right, is ornamental cherry that a friend of my wife dropped off some time ago. The two largest have test tubes that can be filled with water.


----------



## Steve in VA (Apr 19, 2020)

Less than 7 hours to go!

Parted mine off this morning and just took a few pictures. I'm not sure how we're going to decide who gets to choose the next challenge; so many great entries here!!


----------



## trc65 (Apr 19, 2020)

Here are my three together. 4.5" maple, 4" mulberry, and 6.75" cherry. Definitely not a "natural" grouping of styles, but three different techniques that were new for me.

I agree with Steve, don't know how we are going to decide... may have to just pick a name out of a hat.


----------



## Bean_counter (Apr 19, 2020)

Here are my entries. This was honestly a fun challenge and I’ve enjoyed looking at everyone’s different takes. I didn’t take pics If the original pieces 

1. Less than 6” entry is Russian Olivewood from my neighbors tree that fell down less than a year ago. 
2. Natural edge/defect. This is an off center turning from Red Oak which is a cut off from some bowl blanks I cut last November from wood I got in Dallas from the tornados. It has live edge and chain saw marks on 2 sides from when I milled it up
3. Over 6” is a multi axis turn from a piece of oak on the shelf. It was really soft and had a huge check down the middle which I filled with CA. Tons of sanding on this one.


----------



## Gdurfey (Apr 19, 2020)

Here are a few pics of ....well, not bud vases! I started these a few weeks ago and then saw this challenge. Really enjoyed doing these from aspen cut offs. Again, not a real entry, I just wanted to part of the fun. Even one extra.


----------



## tocws2002 (Apr 19, 2020)

Unfortunately I'm not going to be able to enter 3 this go round. I do plan on finishing what i started, but kids activities this weekend (i.e. building forts aka sheds) took up my time. Plus, my lathe is acting up and doesn't want to start now. 

Anyways, all of mine were going to be out of a white oak fence post/stick. 


 


The first one is closest to being complete, just needs a finish on it. My plan for this one is to dye it black and then do a liming technique (which I've never tried before).

3.5" tall x 2.25" diameter



 



 


 

The second one is the off cut of the end of the post. This was going to be my "defective" piece and the shape is going to be modeled after the old milk cans.

3" x 2.5"



 

The rough half-pattern.


 



 

The third one was going to be my 6" or larger piece, but to get the thickness/diameter I needed, I cut a thin section off the post, found some veneer off cuts, and glued up the blank with an offset 3-layer veneer stripe. 

6.5" x 3.5" diameter

Glued up blank.


 

Endgrain shot with veneer stripe 


 

Once I can figure out what's going on with my lathe I'll finish these up and post. Sorry I won't be entering my 3 in this round though.

-jason


----------



## Steve in VA (Apr 19, 2020)

Thanks everyone for participating in our first covid challenge. Hopefully the covid part ends soon, but the challenges keep coming.

*Deadline for voting is Wednesday 4/22 at 9pm eastern.*

*Reminder of Requirements:*

Trio of bud vases or weed pots
Must use scraps / cutoffs / FOG wood
1 taller than 6"
1 shorter than 6"
1 must include bark, void, etc.
The winner gets to set the requirements for the next challenge and, most importantly, bragging rights! 

Great job everyone and thanks for participating!

***Hopefully I included everyone, but if your name is not included my apologies and please let me know as soon as possible.

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 19, 2020)

Here's the topic link to view their entries....
https://woodbarter.com/threads/bud-vase-trio-challenge-due-sunday-4-19-20-9pm-eastern.41738/


----------



## Steve in VA (Apr 19, 2020)

ripjack13 said:


> Here's the topic link to view their entries....
> https://woodbarter.com/threads/bud-vase-trio-challenge-due-sunday-4-19-20-9pm-eastern.41738/



Thanks Marc!

If there is a better way to do this please let me know. Appreciate the help!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 19, 2020)

Steve in VA said:


> Thanks Marc!
> 
> If there is a better way to do this please let me know. Appreciate the help!


Ok, I copied all the finished pictures posts and posted em in this topic. I hope I got em all. If not, let me know...

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 19, 2020)

Steve The best I can do is to edit in your post, into the first post. It goes by date and time. So thats why your post #22 is not the first post anymore.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## trc65 (Apr 19, 2020)

As a Chicagoan would say, "Vote early, vote often"

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 19, 2020)

So I finally got some time to take a good look at them all. I love em all. They offer something uniquely beautiful to look at. 
Well done everyone, very well done.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 3 | Great Post 1


----------



## Tony (Apr 19, 2020)

To echo what Marc said, everyone did an outstanding job, some great ideas and examples of creativity here. Be proud of yourselves guys!

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## TimR (Apr 21, 2020)

Looking forward to seeing where votes head. Looks like a 3-way currently.
Just a thought for whoever gets to decide next challenge is something that is similar to our peppermill challenge/ swap years ago.

Each person would send their assigned participant 2 or 3 pieces of wood that fit in a small box, padded flat rate or so. The challenge would be to make something that incorporates some portion of all three pieces. Dumb? Cool??


----------



## Spinartist (Apr 21, 2020)

Tony said:


> To echo what Marc said, everyone did an outstanding job, some great ideas and examples of creativity here. Be proud of yourselves guys!




Is that why you voted for yourself??

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Apr 21, 2020)

Spinartist said:


> Is that why you voted for yourself??



I did not, Thank You very much!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Spinartist (Apr 21, 2020)

Tony said:


> I did not, Thank You very much!!!!




Well, you certainly didn't vote fer me!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## trc65 (Apr 21, 2020)

TimR said:


> Looking forward to seeing where votes head. Looks like a 3-way currently.
> Just a thought for whoever gets to decide next challenge is something that is similar to our peppermill challenge/ swap years ago.
> 
> Each person would send their assigned participant 2 or 3 pieces of wood that fit in a small box, padded flat rate or so. The challenge would be to make something that incorporates some portion of all three pieces. Dumb? Cool??




Personally glad I'm not anywhere near the front of the leader board. I was thinking about ideas for the next one and was having a hard time coming up with any. I like the idea of trading wood to make something. Leaves it wide open for everyone's creativity.

An idea stolen from FB group is to turn a bowl using one tool only. No sanding, no finishing allowed.

Oh, BTW, I didn't vote for myself either, in fact I can't believe that someone else did!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 21, 2020)

trc65 said:


> Oh, BTW, I didn't vote for myself either, in fact I can't believe that someone else did!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## The100road (Apr 22, 2020)

Last day to vote!


----------



## Gdurfey (Apr 22, 2020)

Now that is all inspiring!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Gee...…….thanks guys for setting the bar way up there!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Steve in VA (Apr 22, 2020)

1 hour left to get your votes in and determine who leads the next challenge!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steve in VA (Apr 22, 2020)

The votes are in and we have a winner! Great job everyone! 

@Bean_counter gets the nod and has the privilege of deciding on the next WB Turning Challenge. And, of course, bragging rights until the next challenge is over. Congrats Michael and we're looking forward to to seeing what you have in store for us!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## TXMoon (Apr 22, 2020)

Congrats Bean!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Apr 22, 2020)

Way to go Mikey!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Apr 22, 2020)

Good job! I appreciate the wood bribe for the vote!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## TimR (Apr 22, 2020)

Congrats Michael! You da man!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bean_counter (Apr 22, 2020)

Haha thanks y’all. I bribed @Eric Rorabaugh with a plain maple pen blank. That guy is a sucker

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 8


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 22, 2020)

Congratulations bean!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## trc65 (Apr 22, 2020)

Congratulations Michael!





Sooooo, what's the next challenge?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## T. Ben (Apr 22, 2020)

Congrats,you do very good work.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Maverick (Apr 22, 2020)

Congratulations Michael. I enjoyed watching the contest.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Apr 23, 2020)

Well done!

Spheres?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## whitewaterjay (Apr 23, 2020)

Congrats Michael, and great job everyone, that was fun!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------

